# Textsuche in .java Files



## reignman15 (15. Okt 2004)

hi everybody!

Suche ein kleines feines Tool, das Textsuche in .java Files beherrscht.
Unter Windows (zumindest XP) funzt leider nur die Suche in .txt, .... Files.
Oder kann ich das irgendwo einstellen, das wär natürlich noch besser ?

thx,
r#15


----------



## Pulvertoastman (15. Okt 2004)

```
find . -name *.java -exec grep "Suchstring" '{}' \; -print
```

SCNR


----------



## reignman15 (15. Okt 2004)

unter Windows bitte ...


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

Cygwin Dann klappts auch mit der Shell ;-)


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2004)

...oder mit UnixUtils für Windoof.


----------

